# Scans & Blood tests in Dubai



## lmarwaya (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello

I have recently moved to Dubai, however i am having egg donar treatment at Serum in Greece in November. This is illegal in Dubai.
Can anyone recommend a clinic in Dubai to carry our lining thickness, progesterone scans prior to my treatment?

Many thanks.
Lena


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry can't answer your questions but just wanted to wish u luck 
I had donor egg in Greece aswell and have a son and daughter xx


----------

